
Android’s multidex slows down app startup - Seato
https://medium.com/groupon-eng/android-s-multidex-slows-down-app-startup-d9f10b46770f#.torlt98fn
======
ank_the_elder
Interesting. I wonder if there are other methods to apply which could speed up
app startup.

~~~
on_and_off
Basically, lazy load everything.

As long as you don't need something, wait before loading it.

I have seen the code of a couple of apps with enormous loading time.

Each time their architecture was a spaghetti mess with dozens of crappy God
Singletons created in Application.onCreate() .

